# I cured my GERD



## Michael Davie (Mar 19, 2016)

Not sure if anyone is interested but I found a remedy for GERD. After years of seeing Doctor after Doctor, constant drugs from Omeprazole to Metaclopramide (pretty powerful stuff used to stop chemotherapy patients being sick), night time trips to the out of hours doctors, scoffing Rennies by the dozen and swilling Gaviscone by the bucketful, slippery elm, honey, meat free diet, sleepless nights propped up in bed over a period off about 15-years, a spotty 18-year old in Holland and Barrett gave me some advice and everything changed (with some research). No more meds.

When I was suffering, I came to forums like this for support so perhaps my experience might help someone.

I did three things:

- chew food more before swallowing (you eat much less)

- do not eat large mouthfuls of food such that you stretch you oesophagus when you swallow (this has a big impact)

- drink more water (this is the big one)

I started taking a glass of water with me everywhere. You don't have to drink lots and lots, just more. I never had and still don't have an appetite for water so I don't go anywhere without a glass of water to sip from. I've read up on water intake and it really is something that improves all aspects of health. I can even eat late at night now, as long as I don't bolt my food and drink some water with the meal.

I'm unlucky now if I have a Rennie and I've been free from GERD for some 12-months now. I can eat anything I want, including the stuff that gave me heartburn before like garlic bread, as long as I take on some water. The impact was fast too - within a few days.

Hope this helps someone, I was miserable and at times dreaded eating or going to bed.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks Michael.


----------



## Saoirse (Mar 31, 2016)

Thank you, Michael!







I am going to try this.


----------



## Raw015 (May 9, 2017)

so basically you spend 15 years not knowing that water is good for you?


----------



## ashyam86343 (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi Raw,

You got study the action he made.

1 Chewing more : to reduce the load to stomach in grinding the food for proper digestion.

2 Not mouth full food : spreading the food reaching the stomach at same time

3 Increase the water intake : Avoid drying from mouth to stomach, helps slowly in healing if any ulcer / sore.

this will work for the people who has lesser IBS impact, especially IBS C

Michael! you did great job in curing & sharing this info. well done

Basically the same thing we are doing with medicines but it has side effects which is annoying.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Mastication and drinking much water is always good for health.

Thanks.


----------



## mpfiorv (Jul 4, 2017)

Michael Davie said:


> Not sure if anyone is interested but I found a remedy for GERD. After years of seeing Doctor after Doctor, constant drugs from Omeprazole to Metaclopramide (pretty powerful stuff used to stop chemotherapy patients being sick), night time trips to the out of hours doctors, scoffing Rennies by the dozen and swilling Gaviscone by the bucketful, slippery elm, honey, meat free diet, sleepless nights propped up in bed over a period off about 15-years, a spotty 18-year old in Holland and Barrett gave me some advice and everything changed (with some research). No more meds.
> 
> When I was suffering, I came to forums like this for support so perhaps my experience might help someone.
> 
> ...


Hey mike:

Did you ever have an endoscopy done? and if so, did they find anything? like a hernia? let me know...thanks


----------



## makingsenseofthings (Apr 21, 2018)

in my opinion if your digestive system is like strong/normal , you should be able to eat whatever......


----------



## Vixter27 (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm so pleased that this has worked for you. Great news!

Unfortunately, I'm already doing this and I still have almost no voice because of what the acid has been doing to my throat over the last week (acid reflux for around 4.5 years, since a lazy, incompetent doctor put me on omeprazole totally unnecessarily and it completely screwed up my stomach).


----------



## ashyam86343 (Apr 4, 2017)

Vixter27 said:


> I'm so pleased that this has worked for you. Great news!
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm already doing this and I still have almost no voice because of what the acid has been doing to my throat over the last week (acid reflux for around 4.5 years, since a lazy, incompetent doctor put me on omeprazole totally unnecessarily and it completely screwed up my stomach).


I would change the Dr. if i am not satisfied for 4.5yrs.


----------



## RefluxMDInc. (Aug 2, 2018)

Michael Davie said:


> Thanks for sharing your information Michael it is really very helpful to others.


----------

